# Interior Recepticle Power



## Michael Hubbert (Jan 6, 2013)

My interior electrical plugs have no power on the right side of our rv. We have a cfi reset option in the bathroom which will not reset, and 2 other load
bearing sets in the circuit marked "cfi". These also have no power. This occured right after we plugged an electric heater into one of the load bearing recepticles. I pulled the bathroom cfi out and disconnected the line wires. checked the wires and still no power. The circuit breakers are all in the "on" position as well.
Any help ideas will be appreciated.


----------



## H2H1 (Jan 6, 2013)

I think I would go to the breaker and cut them all the way off, and then reset them. I have found that they sometimes looked ok , but was tripped.


----------



## Michael Hubbert (Jan 6, 2013)

Problem fixed...FYI when I reset the main I got no resolution, then I reset all the breakers and bingo power is on!
Thanks for the advice...Mike


----------



## H2H1 (Jan 6, 2013)

glad to have help... that is what we do on here, help one another out


----------



## JCZ (Jan 6, 2013)

H2H1;82293 said:
			
		

> I think I would go to the breaker and cut them all the way off, and then reset them. I have found that they sometimes looked ok , but was tripped.



This is the first thing to do when trouble shooting no power issues.....even in stick and brick homes.  May look like they're not tripped, but they are.

Glad Hollis was able to help you out Michael.


----------

